# 8th Annual Chicago Land's CLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP 4/6/14



## dj rudy k (Mar 17, 2014)

8th Annual Chicago Land's CLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP APRIL 6th 2014 OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS ! PRE 30'S! - FAT TIRE! - MID WEIGHT! - BMXLIGHT WEIGHT! - STINGRAY! - KRATE! -MUSCLE BIKE! - WHIZZER TYPE! - JUVENILE SHOW CLASS'S-- SPLIT- SURVIVOR / RESTORED / CUSTOM SPECTATOR ADMISSION $1 GOES TO TOWNSHIP FOOD PANTRY. ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5 SWAP SPACE $25 INDOOR - OUT DOOR $20 SHOW HOURS 9AM-2M REGISTRATION & SET UP 7:30AM 9AM. TROPHY AWARDS 1:45 PM ENTRANT VOTING! BEST OF SHOW SPECTATOR VOTING! BIKE CORAL OR INDVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5 WE RECOMMEND YOU PRE- REGISTER TO INSURE INDOOR SPACE. 8FT SWAP TABLES INCLUDED INDOORS

Location: 
ADDISON TOWN SHIP GYM 401 N. Addison Rd.
Addison IL, for more info Nd to pre register call 224-587-6803


----------

